# Ps3 freezing



## Stain

Well whenever im playing it would freeze from like 5-30 min of gameplay. My ps3 also sometimes wouldn't turn on, the lights at the front of the ps3 light up as they always do but it wont show anything up on my screen it would just be black. Whenever my ps3 freezes i can still see the screen and everything that i was doing but i cant move anything with my controller it basically just freezes. On the back where it says digital out (optical) it shows a red glow from inside dont know if thats worth mentioning but meh. I have had the ps3 for about 2 months but i baught it off the internet and it was used so i dont know how old it really is. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hi Stain. Welcome to TSF. 

Freezing is usually related to overheated components. If the PS well ventilated?


----------



## Mariandvd

mine does the same thing


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hi Mariandvd, Welcome to TSF. 

Is it well ventilated? 
Does it freeze at the same time always? 
Did you drop it sometime? 
Have you tried resetting it, in case an update wasn't installed properly?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

The latest PS3 update 2.35 has fixed some game titles from freezing so i would suggest you get it.


----------



## Itchynscratchy

Sorry to drag up an old thread but I'm having the same problem. Any game I try on my PS3 freezes after 10 minutes or so. It is in a well ventilated area, has never been dropped and has the very latest updates. Also sometimes the ps3 doesn't recognise the disc at all, but this happens only immediately after I reset after the initial crash and fixes if I leave it turned off for a while.

Does anyone here know how the long warranty lasts? I have had my PS3 for 14 months now.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

The warranty lasts for 12 months. 

Trying signing out of PSN before playing the games as this causes some of the crashing.


----------



## Itchynscratchy

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF.
> 
> The warranty lasts for 12 months.



Typical, its like it knows.



> Trying signing out of PSN before playing the games as this causes some of the crashing.


My PS3 wasn't online until after the problems started (I thought it might be the game and so went online for a patch) and I keep it signed off now anyway because it was crashing my router. Thanks for the attempt anyway, any other ideas?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I heard of a few cases were the disk drive 'dies'. So eventually nothing will be read by the system. Might be what's going on here. 

Either way, only suggestion I have is to contact Sony. It will cost you though, to get it repaired.


----------



## Itchynscratchy

OK then, i'll do that today.

Thanks


----------



## Log2

try just resetting the ps3... aka pull all the cords (Except the power) and hold down the power button till you hear a weird beep


----------



## Itchynscratchy

I tried that and nothing, so I rang sony today and they are sending me a replacement in a few days. 

Thanks for the help Jack.Sparrow and Log2


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

You're welcome


----------



## jfall13

My PS3 keeps freezing during game play. about 10-20 mins into playing the game it will freeze. But, i can use my ps3 to surf the web as long as i want. Do anyone have nay ideas what could be the problem?


----------



## amdfanboy

jfall13 said:


> My PS3 keeps freezing during game play. about 10-20 mins into playing the game it will freeze. But, i can use my ps3 to surf the web as long as i want. Do anyone have nay ideas what could be the problem?



Yes the blu ray drive is going bad. 

I know a lot of ways to fix ps3's, but the only way I know to fix the overheating issues is using a special machine which Sony would fix it cheaper then buying the machine needed.

If the ps3 freezes at the wavy lines before you see the interface just hold the power button down until you hear 1 beep followed by 2 beeps, and let go. That resets it, and then rebuild the hard drive which should fix that.

I've fixed about 10 ps3's already in the passed.


----------



## trivia247

I just bought the ps3 last night, and everything was going great, put on Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 and Wolverine Origins, switched it off for an hour or so and put it back on and played a bit of MUA when suddenly it froze I tried turning the power off but the power button wouldn't respond either.... When I switched it off via the cord it came back without recognizing the discs I did do a system restore, thereby wiping out all my saves in the process, let it sit and it played again, but then it froze 30 minutes into the game play...

this is BRAND NEW, what the hell?

cost 300 dollars to have disc reading issues the first night?


----------



## spinnakerguy

I don't know about everyone else, but when I buy a brand new electronic product, I expect it to work, even if it doesn't have absolutely the latest operating system installed. I understand that they can't upgrade products that have already shipped. But they shouldn't ship products that crash and have major features not working. Ever.

I bought a PS3, brought it home, and set it up. It froze up after about 10 minutes every time I tried to use it. In a cool room. No cabinet around it. It was not an overheating issue. Is there a software update available? Doesn't matter because it couldn't find my wifi no matter what I did. Took it back, got a 2nd system. Same exact behavior. Took it back. The 3rd system actually performed the same way as the first two: freezing up, no wifi detection. The latter problem meant I couldn't upgrade without moving either my router or a big tv. And the instructions online for upgrading (assuming that's the problem)? Need a PC. I'm on a Mac. I finally took a USB HD, formatted it (using my Mac) for MS-DOS, downloaded upgrade, moved it to HD, hooked it to PS3, and prayed it could read it. It did. 30 minutes later, the system was working and it flawlessly uses Wifi.

I still give HUGE negative points to Sony for this. Sony: inform your retail partners there's a problem and how to solve it (ever heard of a service bulletin?). Pull back and upgrade products that don't work. Put SOMETHING in the box that says what to do if there's a problem. And give people a phone number.


----------



## ulises006

amdfanboy said:


> Yes the blu ray drive is going bad.
> 
> I know a lot of ways to fix ps3's, but the only way I know to fix the overheating issues is using a special machine which Sony would fix it cheaper then buying the machine needed.
> 
> If the ps3 freezes at the wavy lines before you see the interface just hold the power button down until you hear 1 beep followed by 2 beeps, and let go. That resets it, and then rebuild the hard drive which should fix that.
> 
> I've fixed about 10 ps3's already in the passed.


I have that problem how do i fix it?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate, try this bit of what he said

"If the ps3 freezes at the wavy lines before you see the interface just hold the power button down until you hear 1 beep followed by 2 beeps, and let go. That resets it, and then rebuild the hard drive which should fix that."

Make sure you backup your files if you can just in case.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## dhope2010

hi im having the same sort of problem I recently bought Call of duty Black Ops and put it my disc tray it said error reading disc and gave me this error code 80010514 but all my other games like mw2 still work perfectly and i have rebuilt the database, ive done the file recovery thing but also if i leave the playstation off for like 30 mins to an hour black ops works for about 10-20 mins then freezes again and i cant get back onto it after restarting the ps3!! 

can anyone help with this problem please?


----------



## Tuco77

dhope2010 said:


> hi im having the same sort of problem I recently bought Call of duty Black Ops and put it my disc tray it said error reading disc and gave me this error code 80010514 but all my other games like mw2 still work perfectly and i have rebuilt the database, ive done the file recovery thing but also if i leave the playstation off for like 30 mins to an hour black ops works for about 10-20 mins then freezes again and i cant get back onto it after restarting the ps3!!
> 
> can anyone help with this problem please?


I've been having the same issue for almost a week now with MLB 10. If I play for 10-20 minutes, some of the audio stops working (commentators and PR announcer) and when I finish a game, it won't load back to the menu.

When this happens, sometimes the console stops recognizing the disk entirely. If it does read it, it won't start and sometimes gives me that 80010514 error message. From reading on various forums, this seems to indicate that the blu-ray is dying.

I've rebuilt the database and formatted the hard drive, but it didn't work.

It's weird though, because other games seem to be working perfectly. If my blu-ray is dying, why would it affect only one game? Most people that have had the 80010514 message, from what I've read, can't play any games at all.

Any idea if I can fix this myself?

EDIT: Right after typing this, another game just crashed. Kinda glad really, as the warranty is still valid.


----------



## Lesa baldwin

Thank you to everyone who told me to hold the power botton and reset the machine because it did work finally and I got a message saying a file was corrupt and deleted all my old saves off the memory to give the hard drive some room to breathe and it is now working perectly and I couldn't be happier. I hope this works for the rest of you people you really should try it but it only works when it is frozen. Anyway I signed up on this thing just to tell you people that you are my heros because I have one of the first PS3 when they were $600 and it took everything I had to get it and I am not willing to let it go now =-)....


----------



## Lesa baldwin

your awesome thank you


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey Lesa,

We are glad that your problem was sorted by this fix.

You can post your Thank Yous in this thread

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/has-tsf-helped-you-24739.html

It is made specifically for that purpose,

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## Danny_GT2

Hey guys, googled PS3 freezing problem & this came up! My PS3 fell yesterday & broke my HDMI cable & everything appeared to be fine but it keeps freezing when I try to sign into PSN in the game or if I sign in prior to that, it freezes mid-game! Happened to me in Black Ops & tried F1 2010 but froze the second after I signed in from the game.

I've searched some vids of it on YouTube but the comments associated with the video have said they are still freezing so I didn't trust the vids. If there is anyway you pps can help it would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## 1stgenPS3

hey i also goolged it and came across this forum and joined ... im also having the problem not good ..i have tried everything got a new hard drive, the ps3 is a good open area, deleted the files and still doing the same thing. Can it be dust inside the ps3 causing it to over heat? The ps3 is one of the first one to come out. So i know alot of people having this problem but has anyone carried it somewhere to fix or look at it and say what the problem is?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey guys, Welcome to TSF,

If you could make new threads each and list what problems you have and what you have tried, that would be a big help.

Also, a link back to this thread would help me to identify what problem you are having.

Thanks,
Redeye

P.S. Sorry about the late reply, I have been very very busy with College


----------



## optimusprime1

i have a similar problem too, during online play of COD black ops, the game will freeze after about 1 hour of playing, i have only had the ssutem for a couple months. i was looking online and people say this is because of overheating, so i placed computer fans underneath the console to help ventilate, but the problem keeps arising. so i want to talk to sony to figure the problem out. i went to sony's website and sent them an e-mail, they sent me an automated e-mail back saying that i dont need to reply to the e-mail, but at the same time need to reply to the e-mail. this make no sense, then i go to the website again because i want to call them, but it seems that they will only assist americans because the phone number is american and i dont want to pay 5$/ hour. does anyone have a solution or know the phone number for canadians?


----------



## hazmat209

Itchynscratchy said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread but I'm having the same problem. Any game I try on my PS3 freezes after 10 minutes or so. It is in a well ventilated area, has never been dropped and has the very latest updates. Also sometimes the ps3 doesn't recognise the disc at all, but this happens only immediately after I reset after the initial crash and fixes if I leave it turned off for a while.
> 
> Does anyone here know how the long warranty lasts? I have had my PS3 for 14 months now.


did u ever fix this because i have the same problem and ive tried restoring default settings, rebuilding the database, and all this still hasnt worked


----------



## Itchynscratchy

hazmat209 said:


> did u ever fix this because i have the same problem and ive tried restoring default settings, rebuilding the database, and all this still hasnt worked


No, I had to phone sony. I explained the problem and gave them the model number and they sent me a replacement ps3.


----------



## LRH123456

please help my ps3 freezes online at first i thought it was just black ops but then i tried other games like fifa and need for speed shift 2 and it freezes as soon as i join the lobby i took my hard drive out and cleaned it and still no difference. please help don't want to send it to be repared:sigh:


----------



## Chri5123

I also found this forum with a search and this is a huge problem.

I actually wrote a post that explains why this happens:

PS3 Freezing On Call Of Duty Black Ops

It can happen on any game though, I think it happens on Call of Duty more because the graphics are quite high end and it puts a strain on the CPU.

I hope this helps!


----------



## optimusprime1

I have fixed my problem with my ps3 freezing. I raised the ps3 so it does not sit right on the table, (use coasters or somthing) this kind of worked, so then i bought a cheap computer fan that are for your laptop that plugs into the USB port on the playstation to ventalate better, also i put the ps3 in a more open area so it wont cook. now it works flawless.


----------



## Robo_Kop_82

optimusprime1 said:


> I have fixed my problem with my ps3 freezing. I raised the ps3 so it does not sit right on the table, (use coasters or somthing) this kind of worked, so then i bought a cheap computer fan that are for your laptop that plugs into the USB port on the playstation to ventalate better, also i put the ps3 in a more open area so it wont cook. now it works flawless.


OptimusPrime - I have had the same issue. Thanks for the tip. I'll try and raise the console and get a fan.

Can I ask if you have had any problems relating to the loss of sound on any of your games as well as freezing?

I'm just wondering if the two problems are linked.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give.


----------



## Chri5123

Robo_Kop_82 said:


> OptimusPrime - I have had the same issue. Thanks for the tip. I'll try and raise the console and get a fan.
> 
> Can I ask if you have had any problems relating to the loss of sound on any of your games as well as freezing?
> 
> I'm just wondering if the two problems are linked.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can give.


Hi,

Thought I would chime in on this one.

I have a repair shop and have seen this quite a lot. The loss of sound followed by freezing - I think it is dependent on the parts of the motherboard that overheat.

Essentially once the soldering from the GPU and the CPU snaps off the console will freeze however before that happens you may get loss of sound as you mention.

Once you DO fix the freezing problem though the weird thing is that the sound will work or in 99% of cases.

Check out the link above that I put earlier in this post as the freezing is not just on Call of Duty.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Robo_Kop_82

Thanks Chri5123, but I was fortunate enough that I was able to exchange the console with the shop it was bought from (who in turn will send it back to Sony).

Back to undisturbed gaming again - at last!

Cheers.


----------



## jakeybakey

Hi Stain 


At first i had a problem with reading and runing games meaning i had to replace my laser. When i had completed this process my ps3 could now run games but had frozen alot as you say within 10-20mins i was very confused at this point. So i asked my freind a console engineer he recomended that i must have had multiple problems with my ps3 yes i had sorted one problem the laser but my second was the casing that surounds the laser. Suck as it could have been the motor that spins the disk at keeps the game running "exp" my motor that spins the disk had failed and stopped leaving the game to freeze so the laser couldnt read the game. I had replaced the motor (casing with it) and it took a couple of days to start getting moving again and had started to work! Hopes this helps JakeBakey


----------



## kaydenkrosslove

I am having a similar problem, they only difference I see with my problem is that noone has commented on the " yellow circle of death" in the lower right hand of the screen. Any thoughts as to what this might be?!


----------



## Chri5123

kaydenkrosslove said:


> I am having a similar problem, they only difference I see with my problem is that noone has commented on the " yellow circle of death" in the lower right hand of the screen. Any thoughts as to what this might be?!


Hi,

Yes this article explains the freezing:

Freezing up on PS3

There is also one on the same blog that will tell you about the red light or yellow light flashing.


----------



## Gamer4Life

hey, everyone-I know it's been a while since I have posted here, but I wanted to give a pointer on how I got the freezing fixed. I spoke with Sony, and this is what they told me to do. 

1. Turn on the console, while holding down the power button, and wait for it to beep. It will shut off automatically. Wait about 10 seconds. 

2. Turn on the console again, and listen for 3 beeps while holding down the power button. When you hear the 3rd beep, release the power button. There you should see a screen that reads:

Restart system

Restore default settings. 

Restore file system. 

Rebuild database

Restore ps3 system

System update.

Choose the option Restore default settings. You shouldn't loose any of your data when you do this, b/c you are in ps3 safe mode. 

3. Restart you're ps3. This worked for me. Let me know if this helped. Thanks.


----------



## Sky87

Hi all. Newbie here.

Just today my PS3 got into a little freezing frenzy which first started yesterday. I find this very concerning since this is the first time its happening to me (it's almost a year old now btw). 

I don't think its because of the games I've played as I've not bought any new ones since May and all the games I've played had no issues before. The games that were played during the freeze were Assassin's Creed 2 and Shift 2 Unleashed.

My PS3 is placed on a standing position and I think the system is pretty well ventilated (its back about 10cm from the wall). :4-dontkno

Is this an indication of things to come? Any way of fixing this issue without going back to Sony?

Help needed here. :sigh:


----------



## solidsnake61988

Hi my ps3 has a problem. I play for a few minutes n then the game kinda just stops responding. I played GT 5 two player n after player one won usually it shows winner loser etc etc but this time it didn't do that, it just kept going on and on n it didn't respond. I tried switching it off using the controller but it beeped twice and came back on but never showed a menu. It would do that once in a while but now it does that all the time. Can somebody help me?
My ps3 is a 60gb


----------



## Kdrunk

Right after i sign in on psn, when I start a game it freezes. The games work fine offline, and my ps3 is well ventalited. I can go on the internet and watch youtube videos on it, but as soon as i go on to psn I cant play games anymore, since they freeze right when i start them. Please Help. I want to fix this without sending the ps3 to sony. Its not just one of my games that freeze its all of them. I never dropped my ps3 either.


----------



## BertoAttackz

Mine had the same problem I fixed it by taking out the black ops disc and leavin the ps3 off . For a while without a dsc then just put the disc back and it will probably work idk how worked for me


----------



## EttuBrute

Hi All.
I just registered and wanted to share information about PS3 freezing problems.

This started to bug me after the firmware 4.00 update and after playing Modern Warfare 3 (MW3).

Ok, first I played this with fat model 60GB version. Started to get occasional freezing. Fine, clean the system (not much dust anyway), clean the laser (was allready pretty clean). As I regularly clean them and keep in good shape.

OK, after the cleaning it didn't help, still got those freezing problems which causes the PS3 to get completely stuck. Only hard reset helps.

Fine, then added dry ice cooling. PS3 is sitting on top of dry ice cooled surface + cold air is circulated to the intake vents of PS3 and extra fan was installed to blow warm air away.
Fine, not help, still got those freezing problems even with guaranteed cool system.

Tested with friends 80GB version also. Got the PS3 to stuck. Surprise surprise.

Then, thought that ok, maybe the bluray lasers are just junk. Went and bought brand new 320GB slim model.

Updated 4.0 firmware and started to play MW3. Stuck after 15 min of gameplay.

So it seems that this freezing problem is either originated from the disc itself (have tried with 3 different MW3 disc and same problem can be achieved). 
Or then this problem is firmware originated.

And I suspect that this freezing issue is firmware originated as there are huge amount of posts about freezing problems around the interned.

This problem has been on years, so it seems. Most likely 95% of the "repaired" systems that people have sent to the Sony have been useless repairs. 

What a rip-off. Hats of for Sony for succeeding of keeping this up for years.

I am 100% sure that this is (in most of the cases) firmware software originated problem.


----------



## ChrisBhoy94

Hi guys, is anyone else having the same problem with their ps3 freezing after the download of the software update 4.00? It is causing my ps3 to freeze after about 10 minutes of being switched on. Hopefully I'm not the only one who has this problem. Ps3 is in good condition, clear of dust and is well ventilated. Thanks in advance for anyone who has reason or solution to this. 

Chris


----------



## MintAlv

Hi, I got a PS3 for Christmas along with Assassins Creed Revelations. So I start it up, it updates and the I try to install the game. At 37% it freezes, and I've tried to reset, but it doesn't, it just beeps and does nothing. What do I do? It's not overheated, it's brand new! I'm at loss and I can't find any answers anywhere.
Thanx!


----------



## MintAlv

Ah, nevermind I fixed it ^^


----------



## sesss

Jack.Sparrow said:


> I heard of a few cases were the disk drive 'dies'. So eventually nothing will be read r4by the system. Might be what's going on here.
> 
> Either way, only suggestion I have is to contact Sony. It will cost you though, to get it repaired.


sometimes the ps3 doesn't recognise the disc at all, but this happens only immediately after I reset after the initial crash and fixes if I leave it turned off for a while.


----------



## sesss

Stain said:


> Well whenever im playing it would freeze from like 5-30 min of gameplay. My ps3 also sometimes wouldn't turn on ps3 jailbreak, the lights at the front of the ps3 light up as they always do but it wont show anything up on my screen it would just be black. Whenever my ps3 freezes i can still see the screen and everything that i was doing but i cant move anything with my controller it basically just freezes. On the back where it says digital out (optical) it shows a red glow from inside dont know if thats worth mentioning but meh. I have had the ps3 for about 2 months but i baught it off the internet and it was used so i dont know how old it really is. Does anyone know how to fix this?


*Basic Options to overcome PS3 Freeze*
One of the reasons that your PS3 may freeze could be due to overheating. Make sure that you do not store the console in a congested place. Instead, make sure that it is well ventilated. If the console has frozen, then you should switch it off and let it cool for some time. Wait for around 20 minutes to switch it on again.
The next step that you need to follow is to check if all connections are in their proper place. Make sure that the ports are connected well with the cables.
You can also try removing the hard drive and putting it back. In some cases, this will get rid of the freeze and your console will begin working as normal.


----------



## houstonownd

Sony.... We meet again. A little bit over a year ago I returned a ps3 for warranty work for this exact problem. They replaced it with a refurbished ps3 that only has a 6month warranty..... Well needless to say this one is now doing the exact same thing... I have little faith in sony products and thats one of the reasons i will probably not buy anymore of their crap. When you know of a issue and its happened to numerous people and yet you do nothing about it really shows how much you care about the people who purchase your products. I've tried it all.. I even put a inter-cooler on it the day it showed up because I knew your systems can't handle any heat. Why can't you make a game system work as good as your laptops, they deal with heat just fine. Anyone ever find a way to get past frozen screens?


----------



## EttuBrute

Forget the heat. Some problems are caused by a heat, but not all.
We all know the symptoms. Some people say that "only this game" does it, or "that game".
Well I tested the issue. 1 PS3 to just play games from discs. 1 PS3 to just play games from downloaded from PSN.
I have tried to distribute the games that use most CPU power evenly between downloadable PS3 and disc-only PS3.
Guess what. Not a single freeze on the PS3 that uses these overpriced downloadable games.
Several freezes on PS3 that uses discs to play.

So, either it is problem with the disc drive or then it is the problem somewhere else.

Bluray movies do not cause freezes. (at least on my systems).

So, then only thing that is left is the disc itself.
And yes. Sony's discs contain annoying copy protections that sometimes cause the game not to load. (testing that is then another issues).

But, blame sony for including crappy copy protections to discs that cause their whole system to crash.
(checking copy protection from disc has bigger latencies than checking it directly from HDD. PS3 system does not survive this for some reason).

I have actually started to boycott Sony's products after I realised this.


----------



## BodoBlaze

Three possible reasons
1- Clean the disc properly with soft clothe
2- Clear the vents (use a vacuum cleaner), they tend to get block causing the ps3 to heat up.
3- The lens could be dirty or spoilt. Most cases, it's dirty/dusty. 
Take a look at this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7YG_S8gXnA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## lunatic3571

optimusprime1 said:


> I have fixed my problem with my ps3 freezing. I raised the ps3 so it does not sit right on the table, (use coasters or somthing) this kind of worked, so then i bought a cheap computer fan that are for your laptop that plugs into the USB port on the playstation to ventalate better, also i put the ps3 in a more open area so it wont cook. now it works flawless.


which one are you using i have the first gen had it since 2008 now i know for a fact that the first has an amazing cooling system already installed a massive heat sink along with a giant squirrel cage fan that like seven inches in diameter this style is the same style used in cars for the entire HVAC system mine used to freeze up from overheating also when i would run games off of the HDD instead of the disc so i took it apart and found one of the biggest dust bunnies inside the heat sink i was massive i cleaned the entire thing out used the silver heat sink compound instead of the white compound since i heard the white is terrible on here put it back together and it works supper nice. PS i also have one of the inter-coolers for it too and i haven't had to use that loud annoying thing since that day. lesson of the day if you have to rework a very nice cooling system to keep it that way something is wrong


----------

